# CSM+B ml to gram



## illvas (Nov 2, 2007)

Is there anybody know how grams is 1 ml of CSM+B

Thanks
Vasilis


----------



## JamesC (Jul 26, 2005)

The density of CSM+B is 0.920 g/cm3. So as 1ml=1cm3, 1ml of CSM+B will weigh 0.920g.

James


----------



## longhornxtreme (Feb 20, 2007)

ummm... not trying to nitpick the math... by no one can answer how man grams = mL or CSM+B if you don't give us a concentration of the liquid. I.e. 1mL of your solution will have different gram amounts in suspension depending on how concentrated you mixed your liquid.


----------



## illvas (Nov 2, 2007)

longhornxtreme said:


> ................ no one can answer how man grams = mL or CSM+B if you don't give us a concentration of the liquid. ............


Oh sorry i mean dry. I want to convert teaspoons in grams


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

illvas said:


> Oh sorry i mean dry. I want to convert teaspoons in grams


I just used the fertilator and 1 teaspoon is 2.6 grams.

This is how I did it using the fertilator. I used 10 gallons for my water volume. The I went to the Iron Fe part and picked CSM+B. I entered 1 teaspoon and that gave me 4.49 ppm of Fe. Then I found that 2.6 grams also gives me 4.49 ppm of Fe. So according to the fertilator: 1 teaspoon = 2.6 grams of CSM+B.

Then I weighed some CSM+B using two different measuring spoon sets on my digital scales and I got much difference results. These were level teaspoons too.
Set 1 - 1 teaspoon = 4.8 grams of CSM+B
Set 2 - 1 teaspoon = 6.0 grams of CSM+B

Here's another look at it. Here's another calculation using the density of CSM+B as 0.920 g/cm3 that is used in James' post above. 
1 ml = 1 cm3 and 1 teaspoon = 5 ml 
This gives another different answer. 0.920 g/ml x 5 ml/teaspoon = 4.6 grams in 1 teaspoon.

_This is why I use scales instead of spoons to weigh my dry ferts._


----------



## illvas (Nov 2, 2007)

For all that i want to use grams!!!!!!!!
Thanks at all


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I hope that it will wok for you, I''m using Tropica's Plant Nutrition liquid for the micronutrients instead of Plantex's CMS+B. http://www.barrreport.com/estimativ...accuracy-want-daily-pmdd-style-ei-dosing.html


----------

